# Evie's First Show On Sunday!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Little baby Evie has her first show Sunday!! Just for fun as she's looking VERY immature but it should be interesting. TBH I'll be thrilled if she even walks as we're still hit and miss on that :lol: I'll try to get pics to share anyway


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Were u showing her and am sure she will be just fine


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Were you at Jess?

Are you at Leek agricultural show next week?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww, good luck Evie :wink:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thaknks guys!  Its only a little fun show, she's not 6 months yet so cant do a "proper" show, but it will be wonderful fun for her and some much needed socialisation! She went along with mum Maya to the basenji club show last weekend and was very confident, but did bite a basenji on the nose for sniffing her for too long hmy: So she definately needs to learn to play nicely with other dogs, she completely ignores them at the dog park 



Freyja said:


> Were you at Jess?
> 
> Are you at Leek agricultural show next week?


No, not at Leek, not got much entered TBH


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Best of luck - Im sure she will do just fine, a proper wee show girl in the making.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww - Good Luck Evie!

(Pics are a must BTW!)


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

good luck


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

How did she get on? And can we have pictures please??


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Well, a bit disappointing. Evie wasn't allowed to take part  Even though it wasnt a KC show, just a fun show, they werent allowing any pups under 6 months to be shown  BUT, s he did have a wonderful afternoon and it was very good socialisation for her! We put several others in though, I will post pics in the photo section  Delilah my pug won best adult bitch


----------

